# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Wie lange warten mit Geschlechtsverkehr/Selbstbefriedigung nach RPE?

## jumpman23

Hallo zusammen,

wie lange muss man eigentlich nach einer Prostatektomie warten bis man wieder Geschlechtsverkehr bzw. Selbstbefriedigung haben darf (vorausgesetzt natürlich das eine Erektion vorhanden ist)? Der Urologe der Rehaklinik meinte ca. 4Wochen, in einem Interview der Roth Brüder hieß es acht Tage. Und gilt das auch für die Vakuumpumpe oder sollte man damit schon früher anfangen?

----------


## ernst06

keine Ahnung ob es da eine Vorgabe gibt wie lange Mann warten soll, bei mir waren es schon einige Wochen bis Lust da war.....und ein Orgasmus ist auch ohne Erektion möglich.

----------


## goodhope

Ich habe gewartet, bis kein Blut mehr im Urin sichtbar war. Ich habe das festgestellt, indem ich nach dem Wasserlassen die letzten Tropfen mit einem zusammengefalteten Toilettenpapier aufgetupft habe. Wenn keine Rotfärbung mehr auftritt, ist es gut. Weiß nicht mehr, wie lange das gedauert hat, aber 4 Wochen kommt hin. Allerdings hat es mit der Erektion gedauert, auch mit der blauen Pille war etwa ein dreiviertel Jahr Funkstille. Jetzt nehme ich Tadalafil, das hilft bei mir wesentlich besser als Sildenafil. Ohne alles geht maximal schlappe Hollandgurke, leider.

----------


## buschreiter

Mein Operateur, Italiener, meinte: So schnell wie möglich Freitag aus der Klinik, Montag getestet und für gut befunden...ob man das verallgemeinern kann...keine Ahnung.

----------


## jumpman23

Danke euch für die Antworten. Dann werde ich mal die vom Arzt angeratenen vier Wochen abwarten.

----------


## Conrad

Wie oft nimmst du Tadalafil? Ich ahbe die erste Packung erfolglos geschluckt. OP am 1.6.22

----------


## obelix

> Wie oft nimmst du Tadalafil? Ich ahbe die erste Packung erfolglos geschluckt. OP am 1.6.22


solange die Nerven nicht reagieren, kannst du so viele Tabletten wie du willst, da bewegt sich nichts.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Und selbst wenn sich wieder was rührt, würde ich den Zustand mit einem Verbrennungsmotor ohne Kolben vergleichen. Das Fehlen derselben bemerkst du auch nicht, wenn du von außen auf den Motor schaust. Ohne sie gibt es jedoch keine Kompressionen, Explosionen, oder Zu- und Abfuhr von Brennmaterial. Mit Abschleppen kriegt man den Karren natürlich noch in Gang, aber so wirklich sportliche Manöver sind da nicht mehr drin.

----------

